# Almost a year to the day.....



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

We put our 14 year old lab down this week. Almost one year to the day the I lost Rex. I never felt as connected to the lab but it still hurts. She was my step son's dog that came to stay with us for a couple of weeks over 12 years ago. Once she and Rex had bonded we couldn't separate them as Rex would never have understood why. She was diagnosed with severe diabetes 2 weeks ago. Food was the most important thing in her life and her last 2 days, she didn't eat anything and we knew it was time. The vet came to the house and she was surrounded by those that loved her. Hopefully Her and Rex are together again.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, what a GREAT picture!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.. that picture is AMAZING by the way


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss…great pic to keep the memories alive.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Almost every one in this community has been through it and hearts go out to you.


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

Thank you all. Crazy year. My best friend lost his wife to cancer, Rex died from GDV, my mom passed away a few months ago, my stepsister was hit by a car last week and did not survive and now Kona. I just got over Corona virus and I am ready for this year to be OVER! I don't know what else could possibly go wrong but ****, the last 365 have sucked big time. This is also the first time with no dog in over 12 years which just seems wrong in itself. I know there is another GSD in my future but not until the time is right.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Oh dang! I’m so sorry, this definitely has been a tough year for many, I’m so sorry about all your family members that must be just devastating..


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

I know people will probably think I am a horrible human being but I struggle with losing Rex so much more than anything else. I don't know how it's possible but I felt more loved from my GSD than any other living thing on this planet. I would do anything to have him back.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

What a great picture. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Rgoldman said:


> I know people will probably think I am a horrible human being but I struggle with losing Rex so much more than anything else. I don't know how it's possible but I felt more loved from my GSD than any other living thing on this planet. I would do anything to have him back.


Naw, you're not horrible. My daughter brought to my attention that we have more photos of our animals on the wall, than we do of our grandkids.


----------

